# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Autosomal map : East European admixture (from Dodecad)

## Maciamo

Here is the last map in the Dodecad admixture series. It's the most obvious regarding Y-DNA equivalent. It corresponds to R1a1a. 

 



On interesting difference is in the Middle East. R1a1a is present as far as Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Libya, while it is not the case for the East European autosomes. This means that R1a1a was diluted along the way. This much is already obvious in Iran and Kurdistan, where R1a1a exceeds 15% of male lineages, but where other chromosomes reach only 2% and 4% respectively. The same can be observed in Central and South Asia, where R1a percentages constantly exceed the East European admixture by a factor of 5:1 to 10:1. In Europe, the percentage of R1a matches very closely the East European admixture. 

We can see that the further away from Russia one goes and the lower the East European admixture (EEA) becomes _proportionally to R1a1a_. Here are a few example listed in order of distance from Russia : 

- the Uyghurs have about 20% of R1a1a and 8% of EEA (ratio of 2.5 to 1)
- the Uzbeks have 25% of R1a1a but 10% of EEA (also 2.5 to 1)
- the Kalash of North Pakistan have 18% of R1a1a and 4% of EEA (ratio of 4.5 to 1)
- the Pathans of South Afghanistan have 45% of R1a1a and 7% of EEA (ratio of 6.5 to 1)
- the Brahui of South Pakistan have 40% of R1a1a and 4% of EEA (ratio of 8 to 1)
- the Iranians have 16% of R1a1a and 2% of EEA (ratio of 8 to 1)
- the Saudis have 5% of R1a1a and 0.5% of EEA (ratio of 10 to 1) 

There is of course no South Asian admixture among East Europeans. This confirms, for anybody who still doubted it, that R1a1a originated in Eastern Europe, and not in South Asia.

----------


## Knovas

Good! It's very clear here why Sardinians are a genetic Isolate. The only ones with absolutely 0% East European.

----------


## julia90

indeed, slavs, didn't arrive there.

It's important to note that the lowest slav admixture in the balkans is in: Greece (but not in greek Macedonia), Albania, montenegro and in parts of Bosnia Herzegovina and southern costal Croatia.

In this aspect greek macedonians and fyrom macedonians are the same population

It's interesting to Know that the Netherlands, belgium and Scotland have more slav admixture than england or france. in particular western Scotland.
Also iceland have more slav admixture than england.

----------


## Goga

Thank you!

----------


## julia90

there is a minimal slav admixture in france near the border with germany, switzerland and italy (Savoy?)

interesting, that some slavs arrived there

----------


## julia90

Friuli Venezia Giulia has some slav admixture, more than the rest of italy..

----------


## Maciamo

Julia, just to be clear, 'East European' does not necessarily mean 'Slavic'. The genes were spread mostly during the Bronze Age (6000 years ago), long before Slavic languages came into existence.

----------


## julia90

that's interesting, thought the peak is in the most slav territories like poland and russia

----------


## spongetaro

Thank you!

----------


## sparkey

Do we actually have data for the Hebrides and Mann, or is that just extrapolation? If we do, what could explain the higher percentages there compared to the rest of Scotland, Ireland, and even Southern Norway and Denmark?

----------


## Bodin

Why would only R1a colerate with East European autosomal , it could be both R1a and I2a1b . On Balkans except Greek there is 20-30% of East European and less than 15% R1a , and most of R1a on Balkans is 10.000 years old so I would expect it to be Mediteranian not EE . Ofcourse I dont counting North Croatia - Slavonia in Balkans , because it is not on Balkans ( northern borders of Balkans are rivers Sava and Danube )

----------


## Knovas

Maciamo, perhaps you want to have a look to the new samples included in the Dodecad project to revise this map (Yunusbayev et. al 2011). I tell this because possibly some adjustment is required near the Caucasus, although nothing drastic.

----------


## Dagne

Could Eastern Europeans be related to Neolithic Hunter-Gatherers? 




Ancient DNA Reveals Lack of Continuity between Neolithic Hunter-Gatherers and Contemporary Scandinavians
http://www.cell.com/...960982209016947

"The driving force behind the transition from a foraging to a farming lifestyle in prehistoric Europe (Neolithization) has been debated for more than a century [1,2,3]. Of particular interest is whether population replacement or cultural exchange was responsible [3,4,5]. Scandinavia holds a unique place in this debate, for it maintained one of the last major hunter-gatherer complexes in Neolithic Europe, the Pitted Ware culture [6]. Intriguingly, these late hunter-gatherers existed in parallel to early farmers for more than a millennium before they vanished some 4,000 years ago [7,8]. The prolonged coexistence of the two cultures in Scandinavia has been cited as an argument against population replacement between the Mesolithic and the present [7,8]. Through analysis of DNA extracted from ancient Scandinavian human remains, we show that people of the Pitted Ware culture were not the direct ancestors of modern Scandinavians (including the Saami people of northern Scandinavia) but are more closely related to contemporary populations of the eastern Baltic region. Our findings support hypotheses arising from archaeological analyses that propose a Neolithic or post-Neolithic population replacement in Scandinavia [7]. Furthermore, our data are consistent with the view that the eastern Baltic represents a genetic refugia for some of the European hunter-gatherer populations."

----------


## MOESAN

> Do we actually have data for the Hebrides and Mann, or is that just extrapolation? If we do, what could explain the higher percentages there compared to the rest of Scotland, Ireland, and even Southern Norway and Denmark?


I think Y-HG's are linked by the demography of a population to others genes, autosomals in the play but they are not an homogene block and even autosomals aren' t a compact pack of genes (some selection can change the previous package) - so, taken that in account, and waiting more data that can change a little the results, i don't find too surprising the scores of Scotland because the Norwegians that took part in the Isles colonization was well provided for Y-R1a on a side and surely for E-E autosomals on an other side.

----------


## MOESAN

> Why would only R1a colerate with East European autosomal , it could be both R1a and I2a1b . On Balkans except Greek there is 20-30% of East European and less than 15% R1a , and most of R1a on Balkans is 10.000 years old so I would expect it to be Mediteranian not EE . Ofcourse I dont counting North Croatia - Slavonia in Balkans , because it is not on Balkans ( northern borders of Balkans are rivers Sava and Danube )


see ma reply to Sparkey about Scorland - to go further on, not only the package of autosomals can change in a population (even if not so quickly as said by someones) we have to question the way autosomals are put in a category (W-E, E-E, Med, WS Asian and so on...) the selection can change according to the people that do it - so we could find some genes of other origin among the ones selected to go in E-E - but as a whole a believe that the most of the genes pooled as E-E suit very well to a previous homogenous enough population rich of Y-R1a - maybe the excedent of E-E autosomals (> R1a%) among South Slavs could be put on the account of some bad selected genes? because I believe the Y-I2a1b population of S-E Europe carried very different autosomals as a whole.

----------


## MOESAN

I add to my post there upon: and we can imagine some discrepancy between males and females lineages

----------


## Alan

"East European" did not correlate with R1a* on Dodecad cause its a component which peaks up in Northeast Europe among groups which are also high in Haplogroup N. Even Ukrainians had more West European than East European also most of the North European component in Central and South Asia are of West European type.

----------


## MOESAN

> "East European" did not correlate with R1a* on Dodecad cause its a component which peaks up in Northeast Europe among groups which are also high in Haplogroup N. Even Ukrainians had more West European than East European also most of the North European component in Central and South Asia are of West European type.


I agree that a big part of those assigned as 'Est-European' autosomals could be linked tightly to Y-N(3?) but not all of them, when I see to Finnland...

----------


## Dagne

Proto Baltic have a high degree of East European. 

According to archaeology and hydronyms in copper age Baltic territories stretched well eastwards from the Baltic sea before they became Slavic. 

Sorry I don't know how to copy paste pictures anymore ...
http://www.vaidilute.com/books/gimbu...mbutas-03.html map on page 63 

But obviously this admixture indicated as Eastern European must correlate with something which much older than current nationalities or proto-nationalities. 

In any case, Lithuanians which have the highest degree of the East European Admixture are very high in both N1c1 (subclades of the Southern N1c1 branches which differ from the Finnish N1c1 subclades) and R1a1.

----------


## Yorkie

The bulk of my ancestry is from the eastern side of England and I have a high E/E score of 10.01%. Having no known , recent East European ancestry, I can only assume that this score is an echo of Germanic admixture; Scandinavians, Anglo-Saxons etc. Others with ancestry from the eastern, more Germanic side of England appear to get these high scores too. In the English case, I think it is most likely that scores like my 10.10% are linked to R1a1a.

I imagine, in time, these high East Europe values will come into more use in attempts to ascertain levels of Germanic admixture, especially in the UK. The more Celtic people appear not to score highly regarding E/E values.

----------


## silkyslovanbojkovsky

Doesn't it say on the eupedia website that there is a complete lack autosomal data for the countries Slovakia, Czech republic, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Serbia, and Macedonia? Then this map is not really that accurate at all considering all these countries together make up a huge portion of Eastern Europe. I also don't understand why Northern Russia would be the most Eastern European considering they have a substantial amount of Finno-Ugric y-dna, which must also be in Norther Russians autosomally considering how close they are to Finland.

----------


## Petter

One reason why Eastern Europe shows up as such a strong cluster in many analyses is probably the spread of Slavic languages and culture. The Slavic family expanded over a very wide area and will affect clustering.

----------

